# The greatest endings in a classical piece....................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What works have your favorite endings?

Beethovens 9th would be one.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Tchaikovsky's 6th, Dvorak's 9th - and his cello concerto...


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto....the last two minutes especially....and those four last chords....electrifying!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the ending of Beethoven's 5th, but, you know, it's way short...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the ending to Schumann's Spring symphony.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

And Beverly Sills's 'call and response' with the soloist during the last 40 seconds of this, so gorgeous:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The quiet ending of Brahm's 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Mahler's 6th...devastating.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann's Second Symphony especially with Karajan conducting.

Bruckner's revised Third Symphony especially with Karajan conducting.

Brahms First Symphony.

Ives Second Symphony.

Respighi The Pines of Rome.

Dvorak Cello Concerto.

Beethoven Violin Concerto.

Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3.

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra.

Mahler 6th Symphony.

Stravinsky Le Sacre du Printemps.

Franck Symphony in d Minor ending of first movement.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak 7th - ends like a powerful Bach Chorale
Dvorak 8th - ends like a record player ramping up the speed from 33 to 78 rpm
Shostakovich 5th - BOOM BOOM BOOM CRASH!!!!!
Copland's Appalachian Spring - tiny droplets of water falling from leaves
Mendelssohn VC - Is that smoke coming out of that violin?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

The Dvorak cello concerto. I feel that any recording of the piece is defined by how well it pulls off the closing few minutes.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Copy cat. ...............


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> Copy cat. ...............


It's been a whole week. Opinions change.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The ending of Prokofiev' Piano Concerto no. 3 is amuhzing!! Also, Rachmaninoff's no. 2. The Russians really knew how to make a great one that will sweep you in your feet.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

violadude said:


> Copy cat. ...............


I suspect you could count the number of thread concepts in this sub-forum without running out of fingers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The same as last week: Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try the ending of the Rach 3 with Argerich or Horowitz.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree - I think that the closing minutes of Dvorak's cello concerto are impossibly beautiful - especially the last interjection by solo violin.

Other than that, the radiant A major section at the end of Beethoven's op.132.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I forgot Tchaikovsky's fourth symphony, a whirlwind of exhilaration if there ever was one!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Can we have a new year's resolution to check on page 2 before starting a new thread? :lol:


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Shostakovich 11:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know about greatest, but Sibelius' 5th has a great ending


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sonata said:


> I don't know about greatest, but Sibelius' 5th has a great ending


Yes it does! A true test of orchestral precision too!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Ives Second Symphony
Shostakovich Second Cello Concerto and Fifteenth Symphony (pretty similar)
Gershwin Concerto in F


----------



## Braves (Apr 25, 2013)

For me its gotta be Beethoven's op.111


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The very end of Mahler's First, Third and Fifth Symphonies; the very end of Schumann's Second Symphony; the very end of Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto and Fourth Symphony; the entire coda of the fourth movement of Brahm's First Symphony;
The very end of Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

spradlig said:


> Shostakovich Second Cello Concerto and Fifteenth Symphony (pretty similar)


The 15th gets a prize in my book! DSCH finally figured out how to do that ending just right.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm tempted to say Mahler's 9th or _Das Lied Von der Erde_...but I'm going with Vaughan Williams' 5th...the shift from minor to major and that gradual dissolve into one of the most achingly beautiful and redemptive passages in all of music...transcendent!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was about to add a resounding "Yes" to the poster writing about the ending to Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony, but the poster was me!!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

rachmaninovs piano concerto 2 and 3 have really funny yet epical endings indeed
though for the greatest ending all time i'll have to choose prokofiev 6th symphony, you dont know whether to feel sad or glad and you really feel the silence afterwards, as with another one of the greatest ending, that of tchaikovskys 6th symphony!
also i like the ending of sibelius 5th (and the beginning of third movement!) and of shostakovich 10th


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just try the end of Beethoven 3 and 5


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

lupinix said:


> ...though for the greatest ending all time i'll have to choose prokofiev 6th symphony, you dont know whether to feel sad or glad...


To me it's a tragedy, a disaster. Evidently the authorities felt the same, not at all what they had in mind for celebrating the great patriotic victory over fascism (which had cost 10-20 million Soviet lives). That was pretty much the end of Prokofiev's career...


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

No one's mentioned the ending of Mozart's Jupiter Symphony yet. Did he ever pen better bars of music?


----------

